# Gewinde am Bissanzeiger



## Schulti (2. Mai 2002)

Hi, Männer!
Weiß zufällig jemand von Euch was das für ein Gewinde unten an den Bissanzeigern ist??
Müsste irgendwas englisches sein.
Mir ist das zu blöd, bei Kurztripps immer das Rodpod aufzubauen, darum möchte ich mir ein paar passende Rutenauflagen selber bauen!
Also, wer weiß um was für ein Gewinde es sich handelt? ;+


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2002)

Hi Jochen,

kannste damit was anfangen????? 

In Bezug auf Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):

Nenndurchmesser in Zoll: 3/8
Nenndurchmesser in mm : 9,53
Gangzahl auf Zoll : 16
Flanken Durchmesser : 8,51
Kern Durchmesser : 7,49
Kernquerschnitt in cm² : 0,441
Gewindetiefe : 1,02
Schlüsselweite : 17


----------



## Schulti (2. Mai 2002)

Hä, Frank!
Wo hast&acute;n das denn ausgegraben???#6 
Jetzt sag bloß noch, Du hast einen solchen Gewindebohrer irgendwo rumliegen!!!??? :q


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2002)

Tscha... Mein Archiv an unmöglichsten Infos ist reichhaltig :q , aber leider leider habe ich weder Bohrer noch Schneideisen. Die sind ein wenig zu teuer, um einmal im Leben damit Gewinde (nach) zu schneiden...


----------



## Schulti (2. Mai 2002)

Schade! :c 
Da muss ich morgen mal in der Arbeit schauen, nicht das das ein &quot;normales&quot; 3/8&quot; Rohrgewinde ist! Denn dann wär&acute;s ja ein klacks!!


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2002)

Nein, ist es leider nicht. Darauf hab ich auch schonmal spekuliert und einen Eisenwarenhändler zur schieren Verzweiflung gebracht... :q :q :q


----------



## elefant (3. Mai 2002)

Die Bissanzeiger passen doch eigentlich auf jeden stick,der Gewinde hat! - Ich habe mehrere Sticks in verschiedenen längen,die kann ich zusammenbauen wie ich will als Tripod,Rodpod oder, für kurz mal, stecke ich nur ein Stick in&acute;s Ufer ,Bissanzeiger oder nur Rutenhalterkopf eingeschraubt - fertig!Geht dein Pod nicht auseinanderzubauen?


----------



## marca (3. Mai 2002)

Hallo Ihr Eisenbieger,
das gesuchte Gewinde ist ein UNC3/8&quot;-16(unified-coarse thread series).
Also amerikanisches Zollgewinde.
Schneideisen und Gewindebohrer müssten im einigermaßen sortierten Fachhandel zu annehmbaren Preisen zu haben sein.
Man braucht ja wohl keine Superqualität.
Wird wohl doch nur Messing mit geschnitten.
MfG
marca


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Mai 2002)

Marca
Hast du das ausgemessen? Ich habe das noch gans anderst in Errinnerung. Vor zwei Jahren wolte ich mir einen Satz Schneideisen und Bohrer besorgen. Beim Abmessen kamm ich auf das ergebnis 3/8&quot;(-20oder 22).War leider nur auf Sonderanfertigung lieferbar beim Großhandel für Werkzeugbau. Dies war mir viel zu Teuer für die paar mal wo ichs gebraucht hätte. Das was du angibst wäre ja kein Problem da es eine Normgröße ist.


----------



## Lynx (3. Mai 2002)

Schulti,
eure Kontrolle hat doch bestimmt Gewinde-Lehren rum liegen. ;+


----------



## Schulti (3. Mai 2002)

Männer ich hab&acute; mir so&acute;nen Gewindebohrer organisiert   und es funzt einwandfrei!!!!!!! :q


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2002)

Hi Jochen,

welchen denn nu????? Da waren ja 2 im Angebot...


----------



## Schulti (3. Mai 2002)

@ Franky
Whitworth 3/8&quot;!!


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2002)

#6


----------



## Dimi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*



Schulti schrieb:


> Hä, Frank!
> Wo hast&acute;n das denn ausgegraben???#6
> Jetzt sag bloß noch, Du hast einen solchen Gewindebohrer irgendwo rumliegen!!!??? :q


Hallo
Das ist ein;   BAER-HSSG 
  Satz BSF 3/8"x20
[B22718  BSF = Britisch Standard Feingewinde BS84 DIN 2181 - Toleranz ISO2 / 6H

2 - teiliger Satz 
besteht aus Vorschneider + Fertigschneider
  18.50EUR

  Schneideisen BSF 3/8 x 20
[B22818] HSS - Schneideisen BSF = Whitworth Fein-Gewinde BS 84 ( rund - rechts )
DIN EN 22568 ( früher DIN 223 )
  18.00EUR
Gruß
Dimi


----------



## dosunny (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*



Dimi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist ein; BAER-HSSG
> Satz BSF 3/8"x20
> [B22718 BSF = Britisch Standard Feingewinde BS84 DIN 2181 - Toleranz ISO2 / 6H
> ...


 
Hallo Dimi,
wo kann ich mit so einen Satz Gewindebohrer kaufen ??

Danke im voraus


----------



## Dimi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Hier sind die Seiten von Baer Hocnleistung... , Hier habe ich den Satz auch bestellt. Wollte auch erst mal bei unseren Werkzeug Händlern was in Erfahrung bringen, war nicht möglich. Bestellen war aber kein Problem.
 Gruß

http://gewindebohrer.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=374_231&osCsid=b6c6f648837cc3f69d6146b8450fc664

http://gewindebohrer.de/shop/catalo...=1468&osCsid=b6c6f648837cc3f69d6146b8450fc664
          Satz BSF 3/8"x20
  [B22718]
18.50EUR​BAER-HSSG-Handgewindebohrer-Satz 



BSF = Britisch Standard Feingewinde BS84 DIN 2181 - Toleranz ISO2 / 6H

2 - teiliger Satz 
besteht aus Vorschneider + Fertigschneider 


Dies ist nur ein ganz kleiner Teil unseres Liefer-Programms

Wir liefern diese Sätze ab Lager - dann Bitte auf die Homepage gehen. 
*HINWEIS:*
Versandkosten: Innherhalb Deutschland EUR 8.09 je Bestellung. Event. Inselzuschlag EUR 17,25.
Unsere Liefer- und Versandbedingungen finden Sie *HIER*.
Sämtliche Preisangaben beinhalten die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer von derzeit 19%. 

                        [

*Anzahl:*​ 




http://gewindebohrer.de/shop/catalo...=1305&osCsid=b6c6f648837cc3f69d6146b8450fc664
          Schneideisen BSF 3/8 x 20
  [B22818]
18.00EUR​HSS - Schneideisen BSF = Whitworth Fein-Gewinde BS 84 ( rund - rechts )
DIN EN 22568 ( früher DIN 223 )




Wir liefern alle Arten von Schneideisen 


Alle anderen Gewindebohrer oder Schneideisen finden Sie auf unserer Homepage unter Preisliste.
*HINWEIS:*
Versandkosten: Innherhalb Deutschland EUR 8.09 je Bestellung. Event. Inselzuschlag EUR 17,25.
Unsere Liefer- und Versandbedingungen finden Sie *HIER*.
Sämtliche Preisangaben beinhalten die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer von derzeit 19%.


----------



## trude17 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

ich hab da nochmal ne frage!

brauch ich 3/8 x 16
oder         3/8 x 20
oder         3/8 x 22

thx


----------



## Dimi (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Satz BSF 3/8"x20
  [B22718]
18.50EUR​BAER-HSSG-Handgewindebohrer-Satz

          Schneideisen BSF 3/8 x 20
  [B22818]


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Es geht auch auch so:
Kernloch 2/10 zu grosz bohren und dann mit 
normalem M10 Gewindebohrer schneiden..


----------



## ankaro (12. August 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Hey 

dieses Gewinde hab ich fast 4 monate vergebens gesucht,
Aber alle die sich dieses Gewinde nicht kaufen möchten können es sich auch meistens leihen.

Für mein Rod pod wollte ich mir auch ein neues Gewinde machen aber leider waren die dinger so schwer zu kriegen,
dann noch wenn man sie kriegt sehr teuer für 1mal bohren.

Leider hatten auch alle Benkannten die in Firmen arbeiten wo man sowas mal machen könnten diesen scheiss gewinde bohrer auch nicht weil ehr halt einfach nicht gebraucht wird.. oder selten 


Nach 4 Monaten hoffnungsloser suche gab ich es auf.
Ca. eine Woche Später brachte ich mein Fahrrad in die reparatur,da der Kettenspanner abgeflogen war.

Und genau für diese Kettenspanner braucht man dieses Gewinde nur in einer oder zwei nummern größer.
Der Verkäufer hatte zum glück alle möglichen größen da gehabt und mir den richtigen ausgeliehen.

sogut wie alle fahrräder haben zumindestens am Kettenspanner Finegewinde und da die meisten Fahrräder oder Fahhrad teile aus den USA etc. kommen haben sie auch ähnliche oder sogar identische Gewinde.

Meistens haben also Fahrradläden diese Gewinde bohrer ich finds echt genial


----------



## nibbler001 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Hab als ich meinen Rodpod Gebaut habe einfach normale M10 gewinde genommen, funzt perfekt (Zebco Bissanzeiger)


----------



## BenjaminVogelsang (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon sehr alt aber trotzdem antworte ich darauf weil man dafür einen 3/8-16" Gewindebohrer braucht und nicht wie hier geschrieben wird 3/8-20". UNC 3/8 hat 16 Gänge Steigung darum dann auch 3/8-16"


----------



## Dimi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinde am Bissanzeiger*

Hallo zusammen
Natürlich währe es besser wenn das Gewinde Metrisch währe, aber warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht. 
 Benjamin, habe für dich ein Paar Bilder gemacht, sollte zu sehen sein das es 3/8 x 20 ist. Es mag sein das es auch andere Gewinden im Angelzeug gibt, aber die B. Anzeiger haben eindeutig   3/8-20". Hier der Link zu den Bilder:   
http://picasaweb.google.de/KusakerMitja/Anzeiger?authkey=Gv1sRgCOq--r6djYDUvwE#
(Picasa Google!)
   Gruß


----------

